

Verizon Wireless giving you $200 for your AT&T iPhone - shawndumas
http://www.bgr.com/2011/01/25/verizon-wireless-giving-you-200-for-your-att-iphone/#

======
stevenae
As comments on the article have noted, this headline is inaccurate. The
Verizon program actually allows (only existing, not new) Verizon customers to
return an old phone (feature or smartphone) for a mailed debit card, and only
once they've purchased a Verizon iPhone 4.

This move seems to be much less a move against AT&T (if at all) and much more
a huge swipe at Android. Basically, if you're a Verizon customer and you've
purchased an Android phone in the past year, you can trade it in for a new
iPhone, for free. It would be interesting to know if this was part of the
Verizon iPhone deal.

